# 015214547081 ruft an: …nicht mit „JA“ antworten!



## Reducal (16 Juli 2021)

Eine Lycamobile-Prepaid-Nummer, die es an sich hat! Gute Erklärung hier: https://www.giga.de/artikel/015214547081-ruft-an-nicht-mit-ja-antworten/


----------



## jupp11 (16 Juli 2021)

bekannt wie ein räudiger Hund: https://www.tellows.de/num/015214547081









						Abzocke am Telefon: Möglichst nicht "Ja" sagen! | Verbraucherzentrale Hessen
					

Telefonbetrug führt zu unberechtigten Forderungen: Angerufene werden gedrängt, unbedingt "Ja" zu sagen. So schützen Sie sich.




					www.verbraucherzentrale-hessen.de
				












						Unbekannte Anrufer? Darum sollten Sie niemals "Ja" am Telefon sagen
					

Nicht nur per Spam-Mails, auch mit Anrufen versuchen Betrüger immer wieder, a...




					www.t-online.de
				












						Ja gesagt, abgezockt: So gehen Sie mit der Betrugsmasche am Telefon um
					

Am Telefon "Ja" gesagt: Was tun? Verbraucherschützer klären auf, ob ein "Ja" am Telefon schon reicht und welche Maßnahmen Sie nach einem...




					www.nw.de


----------

